# New Orleans Hornets 2003-2004 Preseason Schedule



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Hornets Announce 2003 Preseason Schedule (8-7-03).
http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/preseason03_030807.html


Courtney Alexander:


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

nice college pick of CA!


----------

